# I think he ate a tampon



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

How disgusting is that. I think he ate one yesterday. He's pooping normally, but didn't eat any breakfast (which is actually not unusual for him) He keeps gagging, but he has nothing in his stomach. I'm worried about this one. Not so sure how he will digest it. UGG. :no:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to call the vet. He should probably be seen. Strings are not easily digestable and he looks pretty young. The gagging is a big concern. I would call right away.

That is just my opinion of course. It is what I would do if he were my puppy.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think this is a vet call. They expand so I'd be concerned it's stuck if he did.

and :doh::yuck::uhoh:


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd call the vet ASAP, better yet, just get in the car NOW and drive him there STAT! 

I'd be concerned with the expansion, the string, and the materials used in making them that are very abrasive and not at all digestible. 

This happened once with Milly and she immediately vomited it up - still took her in to the vet to double check she was fine.

Jingling some choke chains that he is okay.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I would definitely get him in ASAP! If he is gagging, with the expansion and string, I would not chance not having this checked out immediately. Please keep us updated, I so hope everything will turn out OK.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone. I talked to the vet and will bring him in this morning. He is acting better, not gagging anymore and running in the yard. He needs to go in anyway to be safe.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I knew someone whose dog ate one and it created a blockage and the dog had to have surgery. I hope your guy passes it one way or another.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Goldbeau said:


> How disgusting is that. I think he ate one yesterday. He's pooping normally, but didn't eat any breakfast (which is actually not unusual for him) He keeps gagging, but he has nothing in his stomach. I'm worried about this one. Not so sure how he will digest it. UGG. :no:


 OMG!! i just pulled a maxi pad out of maddison's rear end about an hour ago she was dragging herself on the grass so i took a look and YUCK!!!! i think most of it came out but what are these dogs thinking? there must be something in the air or just this breed that eats whatever they can find lol....


----------



## flyboyzz1 (Mar 30, 2009)

my darling barfed last night...in the middle of it was an intact wine cork... they are crazy dogs!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wads of grass here - Max gagged and then up it came. At least this time, it was fresh enough that it didn't look like a half eaten critter, which has happened in the past. He pukes quietly, so if I don't see it, I come upon these lovely things later on.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My golden Max who is now at the Bridge, ate anything and everything. It is a miracle he never had a blockage and lived to be 12. He ate part of our deck,crayons, maxi pads, dog poop, toys, sticks and I am sure a million things I never knew about. I usually knew when I saw them in his poop at pick up time!

Luckily my boys Selka and Gunner are not partial to eating anything but their food and treats.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber had a poop in our backyard one day and it had a little piece of paper with a bar code on it!!!
Would have been funny to have it scanned to see what the product was  but I don't know anyone who would have wanted to be the one to scan it :yuck:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It's that time of year. Pine Cones. And Gilmour is in love with them  I've heard of "roughage", but dayum....

And sticks are like beef jerky to him.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

How's the pup?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

took the Pud to the beach to collect rocks the other day and what do I find in her poop this a.m.? A million teeny tiny little blue shell pieces from mussels. She must have eaten a ton of them, and I never really noticed..


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Some of the older members may remember a thread of mine that I posted after I had pulled a pair of thong underwear out of Sam's butt... it was stuck half in/half out. :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Some of the older members may remember a thread of mine that I posted after I had pulled a pair of thong underwear out of Sam's butt... it was stuck half in/half out. :doh:


Ok since we are all sharing embarassing stories Molson has made me 2 pairs of crotchless undies :uhoh:. Thankfully everything came out ok!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

isn't it amazing that we still love them even after they pull stuff like that?!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope you're pup's okay.....Please let us know.

Along the same lines...My most embarrassing moment with my first golden, Kody was when I was walking him down a busy sidewalk and he nearly took my arm out of its socket when he spotted a (unused - thank God) giant feminine maxi pad laying on the sidewalk....What it was doing there...I have no idea! He had the jaws of death grip on it and I had to run all the way home with him (and the pad sticking out both sides of his mouth) to get a really good treat to trade for his prize!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

When my sister and I were teenagers...we usually cycled around the same time, surprise surprise...lol...but on more than one occasion, our little jack russel/weaner dog mix got into the bathroom garbage can and ate MANY used tampons. I still can't believe it but she never got sick from it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to pull a plastic bag out of Flora's butt a week or so ago.

Carmella ate a tampon once. I remember seeing the string hanging out of her butt. She pooped it out okay, but GROSS.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I had to pull a plastic bag out of Flora's butt a week or so ago.



I just laughed SO HARD... and then had to explain why to my boss. :doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I just laughed SO HARD... and then had to explain why to my boss. :doh:


That story actually made me laugh a ton too, because I was explaining it to my parents over dinner (we have no shame) and they proceeded to tell me that it was probably the bag of "dirty old blue looking cheese" that they tried - and failed - to get out of her mouth. My dad was so disgusted and I was just dying with laughter.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I remember when the Sam-underwear-in-the-butt incident happened, the forum was down for maintenance and I sat on my couch just DYING waiting for it to come back up so I could post about it cuz I knew if I told anyone else that I had just pulled a pair of underwear out of my dog's butthole that I'd get extremely weird looks. 

I'm glad I have you guys to share these things with... LOL


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I remember when the Sam-underwear-in-the-butt incident happened, the forum was down for maintenance and I sat on my couch just DYING waiting for it to come back up so I could post about it cuz I knew if I told anyone else that I had just pulled a pair of underwear out of my dog's butthole that I'd get extremely weird looks.
> 
> I'm glad I have you guys to share these things with... LOL


That must have been the weirdest experience. Sam's naughty. Has he ever tried eating underwear again?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> That must have been the weirdest experience. Sam's naughty. Has he ever tried eating underwear again?



Nope! But I admit after that I became extremely anal (hmmm bad choice of word? LOL!) about picking up my laundry and making sure it got put in the hamper because I did NOT want to have to do that again!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tampon*

I had the Tampon thing happen to one of my Samoyeds-we rushed him to the e.r. and he had xrays and they couldn't see anything but the next morning when I was on the phone he threw it up.

It really is not a laughing matter though, because anything they swallow has the potential to cause a blockage or serious injury

Definitely take him to vet tomorrow.

*P.S. SUFFICE it to say that I never leave ANYTHING in the bathroom wastebaskets-they are emptied immediately.
Also, we keep our food garbage can under the sink behind closed drawers.
can you tell I don't trust Smooch and Snobear.*

*Dogs are really PERPETUAL 2 years old so to be on safe side, we have to BABY PROOF are houses, forever!!!!*


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG just seen this thread but how the hell does a pup get access to a tampon was it in a handbag etc??? Okay if all has turned out well then thank god for that,sorry not being judgemental just know how things can go so wrong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tampon*

The tampon was temporarily in the bathroom wastebasket and unbeknowns to me, Gizmo took it out.

That is why I never throw anything in the bathroom wastebaskets anymore.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I was not being judgemental in anyway that was not my intention my pups never go in the bathrooms sorry if I have upset anyone.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *P.S. SUFFICE it to say that I never leave ANYTHING in the bathroom wastebaskets-they are emptied immediately.*
> *Also, we keep our food garbage can under the sink behind closed drawers.*
> *can you tell I don't trust Smooch and Snobear.*
> 
> *Dogs are really PERPETUAL 2 years old so to be on safe side, we have to BABY PROOF are houses, forever!!!!*


I think this is good common sense. 

One time I had a man friend over, we had chicken and I put the bones in the trash. He asked won't Boomer go in and get them and I said "Oh NO! He's VERY well trained. He would NEVER take food uninvited. He NEVER counter surfs" etc etc I went on an on.

Later in the night, what do we see in the kitchen but Boomer finishing off the last chicken bone. After that I got covered trash cans and will never have anything but covered 

Ewww the stuff they eat. EEEEWWWWW Gross!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

No tampons here, full hysto 10 years ago.

But Abby threw up a squiggling toad/lizard last weekend after being at the trail. EEwww, and double Ewww.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was always over "protective" with "cotton ponies" as my mother told me of a horror story when she was very young of her little brother in a house full of girls (4) brought out a nicely wrapped "present" during a birthday party. Needless to say our bathroom trash is kept under the sink behind closed doors. 

But...I have long hair and occasionally Twister will have will have what we lovingly call "butt bangers" where two little turds are connected-one at each end - by a long hair. He freaks out as he feels he is done but it is connected and while he is running away, the little turd is swinging around and hitting him in the butt!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, one of the most embarassing thing you have to do as your dog's person is to pull a piece of something from his butt--ewe! With Casey I have to be super careful with pantyhose--either stocking or full length. Thankfully he has never swallowed full length, but the shorter ones are gross--you need to pull them out. OMG.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I found the white absorbant pad that you find in the bottom of a pack of chicken gizzards or hearts in the back yard recently.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, I have to say I have never laughed so hard reading a thread before!!! I think I woke up my five year old. 

Beau is doing much better, they fortunately did not find any obstruction. He seems to be back to his normal self. I need to watch to see if he poops it out. Hopefully tomorrow. 

I'm glad to hear he's not the only one with these habits. Of course the bathroom garbage now has a new location - under the sink. Thank you all - I need a good laugh after today. I was really worried about him!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Beau is doing good, gosh I have one that will eat anything in sight..the last thing I pulled was another sock:doh:

Chewie will eat anything in sight...a few month ago he ate my company's pager and beeped all night, thankfully he pooped it out the next morning:yuck::doh:

I thank god I only have one that pulls these things..LOL


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

my darling Beau was also a terrible underwear thief . One day Mike caught him coming down the stairs with a pair of pants in his mouth , ready for some sneaky chewing.Mike said to him "Beau if you bring those pants down here I am not taking you for a walk" at which point Beau reversed up the stairs ,dropped the pants and came back down as though butter would not melt in his mouth!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max is awful with chewing, devouring a great many things but the gross award goes to my Willow girl. She has a thing for feminine napkins as well, which she's finally thank god, lost interest in. The worst though, was when I was visiting my grandparents and my grandfathers brother was over - we were all sitting at the table. Old people. It was that time of the month and Willow was with us but I never really thought she'd misbehave outside of her home but so much for that. We're sitting talking and here comes Willow who managed to unwrap a used pad, present it face up, walking oh so proudly and put it down right in front of the table where everyone could see wagging her tail, looking so pleased with herself. I could have died right then and there I was so embarassed!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

momtoMax said:


> I was visiting my grandparents and my grandfathers brother was over - we were all sitting at the table. Old people.
> 
> We're sitting talking and here comes Willow who managed to unwrap a used pad, present it face up, walking oh so proudly and put it down right in front of the table where everyone could see wagging her tail, looking so pleased with herself. I could have died right then and there I was so embarassed!!


:nchuck: O.K. You win 1st prize with the most embarrassing    (I also love your new siggie 

Auntie Flo doesn't visit here anymore but even so, my bathroom wastebasket resides on the top of the toilet tank out of the reach of 'inquiring' doggies. Biscuit will eat socks and underwear so he would probably gobble down a tampon or pad. Sasha likes to parade around with underwear so she would be the one to proudly drop her prize in front of guests.


----------

